# 921 failure after L219



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

I noticed the green power light flashing when I went out to lunch around 11:30am today. When I got home two and a half hours later the 921 was off and I was unable to turn it on. I rebooted it and I got the following on screen message:

Welcome to the Dishlinux fast boot loader...
Testing system...
Restarting system installation stage 2...
Installing new drive image...
keysize of gpg public key is too big
System failure
Please wait...

Has anyone seen this before? Has my 921 kicked the bucket?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Never seen that but it doesn't look good if that's as far as you get. Appears to be unable to boot or some problem in BIOS. Call tech support and let us know what they say.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Looks like the bucket has squarely been kicked.

Email me your name, phone number, and the text of that message that you see, and I'll help you bypass the normal level tech support to get you straight to the 921 support team.


----------



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

Unplug for a couple of minutes and then give it 5 minutes to reboot before you touch it.

If that doesn't reset it, it is probably dead.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Mark do you think the hard drive is being repartitioned and installing a new filesystem? Can the 921 even reinstall the linux kernel back? Normally linux is many GB in size and I can't imagine that much ROM.


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

I sent you my info, Mark. Thanks for speeding it along.

I called Dish earlier and talked to a regular tech. She just had me reboot it a few more times with and without the coax from the dishes connected. Of course, it made no difference. So she sent an email to the 921 team and one of them is going to call me back within 48 hours to (hopefully) do an RMA and exchange this receiver. I've already swapped this 921 out twice.


----------



## kd7mev (Aug 12, 2005)

I have the exact same issues as well. A call to technical support was no help. I've been told to expect a call from 921 support within 24 hours. 

Rumor has it that Dish will not replace the 921 even if under warrenty. Any truth to that?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

kd7mev, follow the same procedure that I outlined for Fourlizards if you don't get a callback today. If your 921 is under warrenty, they will replace it. And in some cases, even if it isn't under warrenty.


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

Dish just called back. I'll be getting a replacement 921 on Monday.

Thanks, Mark.


----------



## trupillo (Nov 18, 2005)

I also have the same error as posted at the beginning ;

Welcome to the Dishlinux fast boot loader...
Testing system...
Restarting system installation stage 2...
Installing new drive image...
keysize of gpg public key is too big
System failure
Please wait...

I have checked my HD with Powermax and Easy Recovery and it seems ok. If this is a Bios problem how can I fix it ?
Thank you for your comments


----------



## BarryO (Dec 16, 2003)

I got this when a software update failed and resulted in a corrupted file image on the disk. This makes the 921 dead as a doorknob, and mandates a replacement. 'sorry.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

jergenf said:


> Normally linux is *many GB* in size


You're kidding, right?


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

SimpleSimon said:


> You're kidding, right?


I have SuSE linux and it's over 7GB install. The actual kernel itself is a few MB (in RAM) but when you included the standard utilities and configuraton files it back into the GBs which resides in the system partition of the drive.

My guess is dishlinux is a stripdown version of linux. In addition to linux there's all the Eldon propriety software that controls everything the 921 does.


----------

